# XFX Readies Radeon HD 4890 XXX, XT OC Editions



## btarunr (Apr 1, 2009)

XFX is starting its Radeon HD 4890 lineup with three models graded by the core clock-speed they come with. The base-model will carry reference clock speeds of 850/975 MHz (core/memory), the XFX HD 4890 XT, with clock speeds of 875/975 MHz, and the XFX HD 4890 XXX, with clock speeds of 900/975 MHz. 

Something about the XXX model is interesting: almost every other AMD partner has a Radeon HD 4890 variant with the same core clock-speed: A certain ASUS Radeon HD 4890, Sapphire HD 4890 Toxic, HIS HD 4890 Turbo, and MSI HD 4890 OC, and a recent AMD slide exposé showing two distinct grades of Radeon HD 4890, with the second one being a "Radeon HD 4890 OC". This grade, according to Expreview, is believed to have high clock speeds, to increase competitiveness against the upcoming NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275 accelerator. 

Coming back to the XFX HD 4890 XXX, the card (not pictured yet) comes in a peculiar "X"-shaped box. It comes with a free copy of Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X., and is backed by the company's "5-star support". It is expected to be priced above US $250, which is supposed to be the base-price for Radeon HD 4890. 





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 1, 2009)

That's going to be a hard box to place in the closet  It would be cool to actually see the video card cause right now Asus has the most impressive looking on.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 1, 2009)

i lik the look of that it might have to be my first CF setup soon?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2009)

holy shit looks like a car hit that box


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 1, 2009)

btarunr said:


> the XFX HD 4890 XT, with clock speeds of 875/975MHz, and the XFX HD 4890 XXX, with clock speeds of *900/975*MHz.



Reference is 850mhz so you will pay another "XXX" amount of cash on top of the original price for another *50mhz* more on the core..and knowing XFX, the price difference will be enough to buy a 4850 with.  

And we all know its the box your paying for anyway....something that ugly doesn't just drop out of a tree, it takes years of design work to come up with a box that looks like someone took a hammer to a gerry can.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 1, 2009)

Looking at the pic, I thought, OMG April fools, but it is real...  lol @ the box.  No way to store it!  I miss when manufacturers made square boxes!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 1, 2009)

ever since i moved to the Ati side I ve been buying Sapphires Toxic version of any card....3870, 4870... and will probably get the 4890 Toxic! but cannot wait to see some numbers of this xfx card! a new player is always welcome, for obvious reasons!

the box is the last thing that could persuade me to  buy any gfx card!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 1, 2009)

From a marketing standpoint that box is F'ing cool! From a consumers standpoint that box is F'ing Gay!


----------



## btarunr (Apr 1, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> From a marketing standpoint that box is F'ing cool! From a consumers standpoint that box is F'ing Gay!



If consumers find it gay, how will those marketing it find it cool? Unless they're...nevermind. 

The box will be a pain to deck up in shelves.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 1, 2009)

That box looks really cool to me. And it comes with HAWX, I think most ATi partners are gonna start throwing that in with their cards since it's DX10.1 like STALKER and they used STALKER for awhile.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> That box looks really cool to me. And it comes with HAWX, I think most ATi partners are gonna start throwing that in with their cards since it's DX10.1 like STALKER and they used STALKER for awhile.



i cant even start that F*cking game in DX10 mode. worked once, quit the game and its never worked since. only runs in DX9 now.

Then i broke my joystick, so its a moot point fixing it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 1, 2009)

The demo worked for me  ran really well too. It's pretty fun but I don't have any flying sim sticks or anything


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 1, 2009)

nice box. probly pumped up its price.. if they can just put it in a plain white box with the letters XFX ATI 4890 on it, ittl probly shave off 30$ for the price. hehe


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 1, 2009)

btarunr said:


> If consumers find it gay, how will those marketing it find it cool? Unless they're...nevermind.
> 
> The box will be a pain to deck up in shelves.



I should rephrase it. *AS* a consumer *I* find it gay. I respect it from a marketing point of view. I mean nobody is even talking about the card. We are all talking about the box! Plus the cost of custom packaging must tack on 2 buck to the retail. Very cool concept that will cause a LOT of point of view purchasing.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 1, 2009)

Why do they even make fancy boxes? Does anyone even sell video cards not online?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2009)

one in three boxes needs to be in an F shape.

you know, so you can line them up to spell XFX.


----------



## Binge (Apr 1, 2009)

I think they did someone a favor by buying all of their X-shaped boxes at a discount because who the hell uses x shaped boxes?  Even the XBOX is square.  Then they paid a graphic artist gratuitous amounts of money to make a graphic for the box, and now it's going to cost 1.5x more than any other 4890.  BRILLIANT!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 1, 2009)

Binge said:


> Then they paid a graphic artist gratuitous amounts of money to make a graphic for the box, and now it's going to cost 1.5x more than any other 4890.  BRILLIANT!



 Ever worked with an artist? We are the definition of rape victim.


----------



## Weer (Apr 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> one in three boxes needs to be in an F shape.
> 
> you know, so you can line them up to spell XFX.



Oh! Or they could make boxes in the shape of an "O". Then we'd have F-O-X!

See how much fun we can have with words, everyone?

Thank you, XFX


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2009)

Weer said:


> Oh! Or they could make boxes in the shape of an "O". Then we'd have F-O-X!
> 
> See how much fun we can have with words, everyone?
> 
> Thank you, XFX



chop the box up for RMA's and reword it to FUX'D


----------



## Weer (Apr 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> chop the box up for RMA's and reword it to FUX'D



Actually, with an "O", an "X" and an "F", we can downright spell "Fuck".


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> chop the box up for RMA's and reword it to FUX'D



 WIN!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 1, 2009)

My Gainward Golden Sample 4870 came in today. MUHAHAHHAHAHA! 

I'm not bothered by this 4980 malarkey now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 1, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> My Gainward Golden Sample 4870 came in today.


 Golden Sample?!  I don't know why but I find it funny as hell.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 1, 2009)

Gross!


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 1, 2009)

the box is more wack than the bloody card itself, the power usage bothers me tho

if it was me id wait for the next set of cards which will be around the corner, i plan to keep this gtx for a while or id just by current cards like the 4870 1gb or the gtx 260


----------



## Selene (Apr 1, 2009)

This box has been used for a long time by XFX, way back when the Geforce 2 cards were out Wall Mart had the boxes and I always thought it was odd, but eye catching on the self.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah the 5xxx series nvidia used em, it was just the same now you mention it a big x shaped box except green and purple and black


----------



## HolyCow02 (Apr 1, 2009)

the box is ridiculous. And I'm sure they are going to put some crazy price point on that thing. Those cards are supposed to clock over 1GHz yet the highest version they are selling is 950? Lame.

I like that is comes with H.A.W.X though... good way to sell them


----------



## L|NK|N (Apr 1, 2009)

All jokes about the box aside (at least it isn't boring), I am really glad XFX is doing ATI cards.


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice to see something outside of the box? XFX and MSI has some nice packaging. Don't see why this won't sell.


----------



## hooj (Apr 1, 2009)

I can't keep up with all this technology ! How am i supposed to build a new rig !?


----------



## hooj (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice card btw !


----------



## Roph (Apr 1, 2009)

Reminds me of some old XFX Geforce FX boxes, they did the same kind of thing.


----------



## v12dock (Apr 1, 2009)

I would buy it just for the box


----------



## TreadR (Apr 1, 2009)

AMD Radeon HD 4890 tested!


----------



## Polarman (Apr 1, 2009)

Wicked!


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Apr 1, 2009)

I believe I saw an HD4890 1gb today at Fry's Electronic, TX. I think it's a Diamond brand I saw it cost $259.99. Maybe they release it a day or two early? Nice benchmark review by the way. This is like GTX285 but cheaper, oh this is good stuff.


----------



## nafets (Apr 2, 2009)

XFX probably spent more time/money on the damn box than they did on developing/specializing/customizing the actual video card.

Idiotic, considering that once you buy the video card, the box sits in your closet for the rest of it's life.

Next time, spend that "marketing" money on actually *improving the product*...   :/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 2, 2009)

the PCB better be red too - it will be such a turn off if it has a blue PCB or on the other hand it would looking totally random like a fucking hippy on crack when you pull it out of the box


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 2, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the PCB better be red too - it will be such a turn off if it has a blue PCB or on the other hand it would looking totally random like a fucking hippy on crack when you pull it out of the box



with XFX you're black to the core


----------



## MrMilli (Apr 2, 2009)

review:
http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/tests/grafikkarten/pcie/1955014/test_radeon_hd_4890_p3.html


----------



## TreadR (Apr 2, 2009)

MrMilli said:


> review:



It's already here, a few posts above and it's even translated through Google.


----------



## Haytch (Apr 2, 2009)

Can anyone source a picture of a pallet full of these cards ?  I would love to see what and how a shitload of these would look piled up and shipped to our countries.

I like to keep the box(s) of my current top card up on a shelf for display until its replaced at which point its thrown away.  Usually only lasts till the dust starts to settle. Im not saying i would buy the 4890 but the box would look darn good on the shelf for the next 2 months.

I like the look of the packaging, and im glad XFX are making themselves noticed in the ATi realm. Whats important is performance in the end, so im eager to see how XFX's alterations to reference turns out for them.  From what i have noticed thus so far is that they have no problem with short term performance and stability.


----------



## pentastar111 (Apr 2, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> My Gainward Golden Sample 4870 came in today. MUHAHAHHAHAHA!
> 
> I'm not bothered by this 4980 malarkey now.


Malarkey...lol haven't heard that in a while.  lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 2, 2009)

Haytch said:


> Can anyone source a picture of a pallet full of these cards ?  I would love to see what and how a shitload of these would look piled up and shipped to our countries.
> 
> I like to keep the box(s) of my current top card up on a shelf for display until its replaced at which point its thrown away.  Usually only lasts till the dust starts to settle. Im not saying i would buy the 4890 but the box would look darn good on the shelf for the next 2 months.
> 
> I like the look of the packaging, and im glad XFX are making themselves noticed in the ATi realm. Whats important is performance in the end, so im eager to see how XFX's alterations to reference turns out for them.  From what i have noticed thus so far is that they have no problem with short term performance and stability.



Just need a Non Ref out of them.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 2, 2009)

These are on newegg, but without the fancy X-Box.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> These are on newegg, but without the fancy X-Box.



not the XFX xxx edition


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 2, 2009)

can i crossfire it with my 4870 
by the way package like new red geforece 4890 xxx edition


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 2, 2009)

that will be Driver Dependent, since the card is so new, Drivers have yet to catch up, but Damn Crossfire Performance Numbers are that of a 295s.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> that will be Driver Dependent, since the card is so new, Drivers have yet to catch up, but Damn Crossfire Performance Numbers are that of a 295s.



image 4 4890


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 2, 2009)

no no 2x 4890s vs 295 (260x2)= about same


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

so 
2x 4890 = 1 295
4x 4890 = 2 295


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 2, 2009)

you got it it seems.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

I would stick with the 4x 4890 instead of the 295 they would look better wc in my case


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> so
> 2x 4890 = 1 295
> 4x 4890 = 2 295



wrong

2x 4890 = 9780
4x 4890 = 19560 

math!


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> wrong
> 
> 2x 4890 = 9780
> 4x 4890 = 19560
> ...



haha 
 you got me


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 3, 2009)

LULZ @ previous posts.. I must say, if and when I do build an ATI based system, I think I'll grab the XFX versions of the card. They just look so badass.


----------

